
Did amazon reviews get hacked? - rustydev
Seen it in several products, but this one is especially odd: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Bluetooth-Headsets-Wireless-Headphones-Lightweight&#x2F;product-reviews&#x2F;B07CQ1M3WZ&#x2F;ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&amp;reviewerType=all_reviews it includes reviews for signal booster, a bronthosaurus phone holder, multiple reviews from the same person, and comments like &quot;loved the tablecloth&quot;
======
mtmail
I believe it's the fact that Amazon mixes the reviews of variations of a
product. And sellers adding whole different products as variation of others.
It's a mess.

From a Reddit discussion today "Amazon reviews are almost worthless to me at
this point, because they merge together reviews not only for variations of a
product and completely different sellers but also for completely different
products in a similar product line. It affects everything from tea leaves to
laptops."
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/8nlanp/amazon_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/8nlanp/amazon_needs_to_get_a_handle_on_its_counterfeit/dzx0y2s/)

